# Application "Mail": comment sauvegarder ses mails et ses comptes ?



## MacDavid (15 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai du effectuer un formatage de mon disque dur.

Quand j'ai voulu recopier mes mails  (en les transférant de mon DD ext à mon DD interne), ils ne fonctionnent qu'à moitié.

Je les ai pris dans User>Bibliotheque>Mail

"Mail" m'a demandé, en fait, de les importer là où je pensais qu'il les prendrait tel quel et a "oublié" les configurations des comptes...  Ce qui m'embête: j'ai beaucoup de comptes...

Une astuce dans la salle ?

Encore merci!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2007)

parfaitement normal
m&#234;me r&#233;ponse qu''au doublon d'exactement la m&#234;me question que tu as pos&#233;e  dans l'autre fil
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4367457&postcount=8


----------

